# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  هام لطلبة الدراسات العليا بخصوص امتحان شفوي دبلومي القانون العام والعلوم الجنائية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*أولاً : شفوي دبلوم القانون العام :-
1- حالات التلبس .
2- أركان الجريمة . 
3- موانع المسئولية الجنائية .
4- من ص 149 إلى 265 من كتاب مدى إعمال قواعد المسئولية الجنائية في مجال المسئولية التأديبية .
ثانياً : شفوي دبلوم العلوم الجنائية :-
1- من ص 202 إلى ص 270 من كتاب حقوق الإنسان في السجون .
2- أركان الجريمة .
3- موانع المسئولية . 
4- حالات التلبس .
مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق*

----------


## guyver3

*شكرا جدا يادكتوره عالاهتمام 
بس لو سمحتى هى النتيجه امتى ؟؟*

----------


## كريم المصرى

> *أولاً : شفوي دبلوم القانون العام :-
> 1- حالات التلبس .
> 2- أركان الجريمة . 
> 3- موانع المسئولية الجنائية .
> 4- من ص 149 إلى 265 من كتاب مدى إعمال قواعد المسئولية الجنائية في مجال المسئولية التأديبية .
> ثانياً : شفوي دبلوم العلوم الجنائية :-
> 1- من ص 202 إلى ص 270 من كتاب حقوق الإنسان في السجون .
> 2- أركان الجريمة .
> 3- موانع المسئولية . 
> ...


ربنا يوفق الجميع واولهم حضرتك يا دكتورة .. وعقبالنا يارب دفعة 2013  :Smile:

----------


## محمد عبدالفتاح محمد حسن

ممكن لو سمحتى يادكتوره الشفوى فى كتاب ايه بالضبط الكتاب اللى احنا 
مستلمينه مع التحريرى ولا حقوق الانسان فى السجون وهذا الكتاب هانشتريه من فين 
شكرا يادكتوره على الاهتمام

----------


## كريم المصرى

*مرحبا أ / محمد عبد الفتاح محمد حسن 

نيابة عن الدكتورة شيماء نظرا لانشغالها بأمور التصحيح فقد لا تتواجد باستمرار على الانترنت 
اجيبك ,,,,,

لاكن اولا الموضوع هنا قديم يخص العام الماضى 
اما ثانيا عن شفوى العام الحالى 2012 -2013  ان شاء الله

فهو كتاب العقوبات القسم الخاص 3 جرائم منه فقط (السرقة والنصب وخيانة الامانة) هذا عليه 10 درجات 
ويوجد سؤال هنا على الويب عليه 10 درجات ايضا والاجابة عليه هنا ايضا على الويب فى نفس المكان 
ابحث عن موضوع باسم* سؤال لطلاب دبلوم العلوم الجنائية 2013
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
وبالنسبة للدكتور عبد التواب معوض

القسم الخاص ايضا ولاكن لك ان تختار نصفه فقط بحيث ( أما كل جرائم الاعتداء على الاشخاص وأما كل جرائم الاعتداء على الاموال )
سيتم سؤالك ان شاء الله فى اى جزء تحب 


أتمنى أكون أفادتك ........ 


*

----------

